# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل سوم  دبیرستان

## Fatemeh4247

سلام بچه ها 
ی سوال چن وقت پیش من تو سایت خوندم شاید دی ماه ازمون مجدد نهایی برگزار میشه میخوام بدونم برگزار شده یا ن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اگ برگذار نشده خرداد برگذار میشه یا ن؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## magicboy

به دلت صابون نزن...
درس بخون...
تصویب شد ترمیم میکنیم
تصویب نشد کنکور میدیم
در هر صورت قبولیم
چون هیشکی نمیتونه مثل ما درس بخونه ما از همه بهتریم
الکی مثلن خیلی به معدل ت.... خودم امیدوارم

----------


## Fatemeh4247

برا خودم نمیخوام براکس دیگه ای میخوام

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط فاطمه اس


سلام بچه ها 
ی سوال چن وقت پیش من تو سایت خوندم شاید دی ماه ازمون مجدد نهایی برگزار میشه میخوام بدونم برگزار شده یا ن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اگ برگذار نشده خرداد برگذار میشه یا ن؟؟؟؟ 


دی که اجرایی نشد. خرداد هم معلوم نیست چون هنوز آیین نامش تدوین نشده.
هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست!_

----------


## pouria98

> برا خودم نمیخوام براکس دیگه ای میخوام


 :Yahoo (20): 
نمیدونم چرا جدیدا هرکی سوال میکنه میگه برا کسی میخوام؟!

----------


## Fatemeh4247

> نمیدونم چرا جدیدا هرکی سوال میکنه میگه برا کسی میخوام؟!



واااا براشما چ فرقی میکنه برا کی میخوام اگ دقت کنید سوال ی چیز دیگه ای بود

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام بچه ها 
> ی سوال چن وقت پیش من تو سایت خوندم شاید دی ماه ازمون مجدد نهایی برگزار میشه میخوام بدونم برگزار شده یا ن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اگ برگذار نشده خرداد برگذار میشه یا ن؟؟؟؟


سلام آبجی

خیر ـ طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم دی ماه برگزار نشده  :Yahoo (21):  

متأسفانه هنوز آیین نامه طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم به آموزش و پرورش مراکز استان ها بخشنامه نشده ، هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست ، اگر تا اردیبهشت ماه خبری نشد یعنی این طرح واسه خرداد هم اجرایی نمیشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------

